# Gday Guys



## JeffK (Jul 28, 2006)

Gday Guys,

Another newbie for the Forum, but one with a record!

I am responsible for the Luftwaffe Experten article someone posted here which created some conversation. 

Being an Aussie I am interested in Commonwealth Aircraft Units, and their enemies, which only leaves their Allies which I am interested in as well.

JeffK


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 28, 2006)

Welcome!!


----------



## Bullockracing (Jul 28, 2006)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 28, 2006)

Welcome Jeff!


----------



## Hunter368 (Jul 28, 2006)

JeffK said:


> Gday Guys,
> 
> Another newbie for the Forum, but one with a record!
> 
> ...




You are responsible for what article? Where is it? Please explain more about it or where it is.

I am interested in reading it. I try and read whatever I can about Luftwaffe Experten.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jul 28, 2006)

welcome


----------



## JeffK (Jul 28, 2006)

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/av...-kills-1085.html?highlight=Luftwaffe+Experten


----------



## JeffK (Jul 28, 2006)

JeffK said:


> http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/av...-kills-1085.html?highlight=Luftwaffe+Experten



I have updated this a bit in the past 2 years, not a lot though.

I've been looking for RAF losses, bloody hard to find. But its a damned sight harder to find Luftwaffe Regia Aeronatica losses.


----------



## Hunter368 (Jul 28, 2006)

Thank you. I can't agree with your article but thank you for posting it. No I am not trying to start a debate again about it. It was well covered all ready, lets let that sleeping dog stay sleeping.

thank you again


----------



## Hunter368 (Jul 28, 2006)

JeffK said:


> I have updated this a bit in the past 2 years, not a lot though.
> 
> I've been looking for RAF losses, bloody hard to find. But its a damned sight harder to find Luftwaffe Regia Aeronatica losses.



Regia Aeronatica I agree is hard to find. I have always kept my eyes open for any books on them, but have found very very few. Oh well.


----------



## JeffK (Jul 29, 2006)

Hunter368 said:


> Thank you. I can't agree with your article but thank you for posting it. No I am not trying to start a debate again about it. It was well covered all ready, lets let that sleeping dog stay sleeping.
> 
> thank you again


Not a problem, its just food for thought.

But I think its a subject that does need review, to which ever result is found.

Even in recent times Authors have continued to accept figures which need more investigation.

So I'll hold my breath until someone better resourced can review the records and publish some more accurate review of the numbers.


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 29, 2006)

Hiya Jeff.


----------



## JeffK (Jul 29, 2006)

Gday Wildcat, 

when are they going to finish restoring the Vengeance in WA so you can get a coloured photo!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2006)

Perhaps I'm late  but greetings from Poland.


----------

